# Currie Cup Final Please Help



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I want to see the Currie Cup final with my beloved Bulles at saturday. Has anybody a internet address of a live canal that I can see the final on my computer ?

Will see Victor Matfield live !!!!!!


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

Karoojagter, you just earned yourself a train full of salami, GO BULLS


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

www.watchliverugby.com


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

www.metacafe.com:darkbeer:


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

www.zimbio.com , video.yahoo.com , www.wikio.co.uk hope they are what you are looking for :darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Thank you SAHUNT, will later at home watch the different addresses.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

I found out this address : www.KuduClub.com
Anybody have experiences with this channel ?

This address also looks good : www.watchliverugby.com

SAHUNT, do you useed this in the past or present ?


----------



## SAHUNT (Aug 24, 2009)

Used watchliverugby before, but not any more, we battle to get a good internet connections so I stopped using it, and got tv at work just for the odd sporting occasion that is on during work hours. Had no problems if we had a proper connection, but you know us South Africans are sport (rugby) mad, so we want it good and always :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

i'm looking forward to the game (rugby is the winner )
both teams had their up and downs during the season.......but pulled through towards the end and deserved to be in the finals. unlike the sharks, bunch of ghey [email protected] WITH NO HEART. if i performed (lack of) like them at work.....i would get fired......i'm not even talking about winning games..but....the basics.....discipline, defensive line/tackles, line outs, scrums......etc


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

SAHUNT said:


> Used watchliverugby before, but not any more, we battle to get a good internet connections so I stopped using it, and got tv at work just for the odd sporting occasion that is on during work hours. Had no problems if we had a proper connection, but you know us South Africans are sport (rugby) mad, so we want it good and always :darkbeer::darkbeer:


Hello SAHUNT,

I had now install the bronze edition from WATCH LIVE RUGBY, this is the Satellite TV for PC software.
But found no sport canel from South Africa, only news and religious canels. I installed this two player : PC Satellite TV and SopCast 
Now I am a bit confused to find out a sport / rugby chanel from S.A.
Which player you used last year or in the past ? Or must I down load another player ?
For any assistance I am very gratefully.
I will see my Bulles in the Super 14:darkbeer::darkbeer:

Groete

Frank


----------



## Zwartkop (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry to burst any bubbles.....

But guess where i'm gonna be on Saturday?

ON LOFTUS VERSFELD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Zwartkop said:


> Sorry to burst any bubbles.....
> 
> But guess where i'm gonna be on Saturday?
> 
> ON LOFTUS VERSFELD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:hurt::hurt: I am sooo enviously, but I hope you see a nice good game !!

One :cheers: on the *Bulles*


----------



## Nico73 (May 6, 2010)

Let the fight start........:yield:

Go Sharks!!!!!:cheer2:


----------

